

Foursquare Adds Quick Glide Feature On iOS - noinput
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/06/the-checkin-is-dead-long-live-the-checkin-as-foursquare-adds-quick-glide-feature-on-ios/

======
lifeisstillgood
I still cry "walled gardens" over these stories.

I don't want to actively tell someone where I am _because its important to
their business model_

In the end I am ok with my phone tracking my every move, and I am ok sharing
almost all that data openly - what I would like is a app that records
everything, sends it to a "washing service" where I can specify and remove
data I don't want to share (photos of my children in the bath, my third trip
to the coffeehouse in one day) and then publish it for anonymised social
benefits - oh and if four square wants it they pay me. And when my kids get an
iPhone - scrub everything till they are old enough to choose their own
settings.

So I can see a personal data curation cottage industry that keeps what I
share, comment on, where I go on _my agents servers_ and releases it to others
for a fee.

Two things I see as necessary :

legal frameworks that make my data mine (a bit like bbc must get my permission
for my likeness to appear on tv), even if it is collected by a third party.
Then I get the right to sell it on or not, pace socially beneficial uses

Honesty will be a default. I am old enough that the little white lie is common
and undetectable. But it gets harder to lie about "I am in heavy traffic"
while still at the desk /pub / bed. Our kids will make use of this data
pollution - but it will make a lot of actions much more honest - simply
because the lie is so easily detectable.

